# Wanted-Male Box turtle for my female(Sacramento/Placer)



## kevbo (Jun 11, 2011)

Looking for a young male box turtle for our female. We live in Granite Bay CA. 916-768-7261
-Kevin


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Kevin:

Contact Felice Rood of the Sacramento Turtle and Tortoise Club ([email protected]). She usually has box turtle to adopt out.

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## kevbo (Jun 11, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Kevin:
> 
> Contact Felice Rood of the Sacramento Turtle and Tortoise Club ([email protected]). She usually has box turtle to adopt out.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## kevbo (Jun 12, 2011)

If any one knows of some one else please let me know. So far this contact is not replying.


----------

